# Husqvarna 181 SE



## FSTS (Mar 12, 2008)

I am looking at a 181 SE. I was wondering if anyone has anything good or bad to review on the saw. The price is right and the saw does run. It is missing a couple cosmetic parts that my local dealer can get. Is it a good saw? I know its an older model, I believe mid 80's, but its just a firewood saw for some big trees we have.


----------



## romeo (Mar 12, 2008)

Its a very good saw, coveted by racers for the 5 cube classes. when you are looking for parts, 281 and 288 parts will fit. Its tough to find a good one these days, most were killed in the log woods years ago.


----------



## FSTS (Mar 12, 2008)

romeo said:


> Its a very good saw, coveted by racers for the 5 cube classes. when you are looking for parts, 281 and 288 parts will fit. Its tough to find a good one these days, most were killed in the log woods years ago.



I have done alot of searching online but can't find any good information on them. Thanks for your help.


----------



## romeo (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is a parts list
http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HIPL/HIPL1985/HIPL1985_I8500004.pdf
Here is some info from Miks Acres site
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/ed1d619968136da688256af40002b8f7/365801b9b6112c6788256b52001b3340?OpenDocument


----------



## andrewspens (Mar 12, 2008)

*I like mine*

Mine works fine, plenty of power for a firewood saw. My only gripe is mine loses its prime if it sits for a week or so. I have a small spray bottle full of mix to use as a starter fluid. Seems to work great. If I could find a new top cover, I would be thrilled, mine got crunched before I bought it. Maybe one of these days I will try the JB weld and fine window screen to fix it.

I see you are back east, so you will be needing a bar. Baileys had some 14 or 15 inchers that fit on clearance a while back. If you were out here on the west coast, I would say to grab a 24 or 28 with some square ground.

Anybody know where to find an outer dog to fit?


----------



## FSTS (Mar 12, 2008)

andrewspens said:


> Anybody know where to find an outer dog to fit?



That was my next question.


----------



## FSTS (Mar 12, 2008)

andrewspens said:


> I see you are back east, so you will be needing a bar. Baileys had some 14 or 15 inchers that fit on clearance a while back. If you were out here on the west coast, I would say to grab a 24 or 28 with some square ground.
> 
> Anybody know where to find an outer dog to fit?



14" or 15" what do you think we cut out here, saplings?


----------



## andrewspens (Mar 12, 2008)

*Just doing my part*

Trying to further the understanding between east and west coast. 

Don't forget to get some full wrap bars for it, if it doesn't have them already.

BTW, I saw a set of both spikes for a 288 on fleabay last week, I think they went for around 10-15 bucks. Keep your eyes open, they show up from time to time.


----------



## FSTS (Mar 12, 2008)

andrewspens said:


> Trying to further the understanding between east and west coast.
> 
> Don't forget to get some full wrap bars for it, if it doesn't have them already.
> 
> BTW, I saw a set of both spikes for a 288 on fleabay last week, I think they went for around 10-15 bucks. Keep your eyes open, they show up from time to time.




Oh no, I didn't mean anything negative by that comment I was just joking around. Sorry about the confusion. We are working on a clear cut right now and most of the trees I am fine with my 18" bar but we are going to be hitting some trees in the next few weeks that my current saw just cant handle. It doesn't have the full wrap but I will try to get one for it and I definately want a second set of spikes for it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Mar 12, 2008)

It would be interesting to know what changed between the 181 and the 281/288. Many of the parts interchange and I'm told they have similar performance. They are some of the best saws of their time. 

One of the things I would try to determine (and I don't know what the answer is) is whether the jug and piston from a 281/288 would bolt on. Its very rare to see a 181 jug/piston and therefore parts might hold you back. I have a feeling they don't but someone else (GARY?) might know better.


----------



## romeo (Mar 12, 2008)

andrethegiant70 said:


> It would be interesting to know what changed between the 181 and the 281/288. Many of the parts interchange and I'm told they have similar performance. They are some of the best saws of their time.
> 
> One of the things I would try to determine (and I don't know what the answer is) is whether the jug and piston from a 281/288 would bolt on. Its very rare to see a 181 jug/piston and therefore parts might hold you back. I have a feeling they don't but someone else (GARY?) might know better.



Yes, the jug/piton swap is a bolt on. The 181 used thin ring pistons and is preferable to the racers. They changed the AV mounts later on, and the newer ones had blue coils in them. Most everything will swap.


----------



## FSTS (Mar 12, 2008)

Do you know if the mufflers are interchangable?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 12, 2008)

andrethegiant70 said:


> It would be interesting to know what changed between the 181 and the 281/288. Many of the parts interchange and I'm told they have similar performance. They are some of the best saws of their time. .....



On paper the 281 has .2kW more max power than the 181, and the 288 .5kW more (4.0, 4,2 and 4.5).


----------



## Chris J. (Mar 13, 2008)

Something that I saw on eBay might be of interest...

http://cgi.ebay.com/281-Husqvarna-N...ryZ79666QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stevethekiwi (Mar 13, 2008)

romeo said:


> Here is a parts list
> http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HIPL/HIPL1985/HIPL1985_I8500004.pdf
> Here is some info from Miks Acres site
> http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/ed1d619968136da688256af40002b8f7/365801b9b6112c6788256b52001b3340?OpenDocument



hmmm... how did you get access to weborder??? lol


----------



## FSTS (Mar 13, 2008)

*On her way!!*

I ended up getting the 181 for $212.50 and it should be on its way tomorrow. I can't wait to clean it up and fire it up.


----------



## romeo (Mar 13, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> hmmm... how did you get access to weborder??? lol



Lol, I didn't. If you go on the UK husqvarna website, it will let you pull up IPL's and manuals for every saw husky ever had.

The USA website $ucks, but I think husqvarna is tired of selling saws in the US anyway (unless it is a homeowner model a Lowes), every thing they have done lately proves it.


----------

